# Rhinestone Decal film



## pamhughes (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Does anyone have a source for Rhinestone Decal paper in the UK. I've read Expel is what I'm looking for but don't think I can get over here. Is there an Alternative?
I cane across this, do you think it would work? I want to do car stickers and laptop stickers
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Car-Pa...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a825a2dfb


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes 3m ppf works. see if you can buy a few feet for a test sample. Here is the specs for xpel for comparison to the 3m.
XPEL Protection Film - STANDARD High Performance Ultra-Clear Topcoated Aliphatic Polyurethane Film Technical Data Sheet – April. 2010 
General Description: 
XPEL Protection Film - STANDARD is a patent pending high performance self adhesive top-coated aliphatic polyurethane film designed to protect automotive paint, and other surfaces, from harmful effects of stone chips and abrasion. It has exceptional elongation properties for ease of application and this feature allows for single piece installations. XPEL Protection Film - STANDARD is non- yellowing and offers environmental resistance as well as super gloss retention and superior clarity. The film is designed to provide optimum protection while ensuring a no film look once applied to the vehicle. XPEL Protection Film - STANDARD is coated with ultra clear high performance acrylic adhesive which has excellent adhesion on a broad range of surfaces. 
Typical Applications:
Clear gloss polyurethane for stone chip protection, high wear and abrasion
Typical Industry Sectors: 
Automotive, motorcycle, RV, powersports, bicycle, aircraft and most modes of transportation
Film Construction:
GENERAL CHARACTERISTICS Properties Typical Values Unit of Measure Test Method
Physical Topcoat Film Adhesive Liner
0.3 6 2 4
mil ± 5%
Peel Adhesion Initial peel Normal State After Heat Age After Water Immersion After accelerated weathering
6.44 N/cm 8.66 N/cm 20.2 N/cm 11.7 N/cm 16.8 N/cm
1 hr @ RT 7 days @ RT 16 days @ 80°C 400 hr 40°C 1000 hr
TSM7505G
Gloss >75 % 20 Degree BS EN ISO 2813 Aging Test (appearance) Heat Age Water Immersion Post Xenon weathering Outdoor exposure Boiling water resistance Pass-No Detrimental Effect Pass-No Detrimental Effect Pass-No Detrimental Effect Pass-No Detrimental Effect Pass-No Detrimental Effect 16 days @ 80°C 400 hr 40°C 1000 hr (41 days) FL exposure-1 yr 5 min in boiling water TSM7505G Stone Chip Resistance - Gravelometer Pass-No Detrimental Effect Chipping ratings per SAE ASTMD3170 Mechanical Ultimate Strength @ Break Modulus Tensile Elongation @ Break 66.4 MPa 59.1 MPa 435.2% Test rate: 1.0 mm/min ASTMD638-95 Solvent Testing Water & Soap Spotting Acid Spotting Salt Spray Resistance Gasoline No Detrimental Effect No Detrimental Effect No Detrimental Effect No Detrimental Effect Immerse for 30 min check in 24 hrs. for change 
0.3 mils high gloss aliphatic polyurethane topcoat specila formulated to have excellent flexibility and memory when stretched
6 mils polyurethane
2 mils ultra clear high-tack acrylic copolymer specially formulated to have high tack on automotive painted surfaces.
4 mills 98# polycoated paper release liner
STANDARD Ver. 3.5
Shelf Life:
XPEL recommends XPEL Protection Film - STANDARD be stored at 50°F-90°F, and 40%-60% RH. Film should be used within one year of purchase.
Installation:
XPEL Protection Film - STANDARD is designed to be used on any fully cured OEM paint surface. Surfaces that have been repainted are only suitable for installation of the film if the surface was repainted according to recommendations as set by the OEM. XPEL maintains a complete set of detailed installation instructions, which may viewed at www.xpel.com. Generally, a wet application of the product is recommended.
Warranty:
XPEL Technologies Corp. warrants XPEL Protection Film - STANDARD to be free of any manufacturing or workmanship defects for seven (7) years from the date of purchase. The warranty does not cover damage to XPEL Protection Film - STANDARD caused by erroneous application, accidents or collisions, intentional misuse or ordinary wear, nor damage, dents or chips to the protected surface or film caused by impact of rocks or any other debris. XPEL will replace any film that does not meet this warranty. The replacement of damaged film is the exclusive remedy; liability does not extend to any other damages, incidental, consequential or otherwise.
Notice:
The representations of performance and suitability for use contained in this Technical Data Sheet are meant only as a guide. Since only the user is aware of the specific conditions in which the product is to be used, it is the user’s responsibility to determine whether the product it suitable for that intended use.


----------



## pamhughes (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you very much Leg Cramps. 
BTW, I love your user name. This morning I had jumped out of the bed with a bad muscle cramp and when I saw your post thought Google was using my searches to throw up the word leg cramp. it took a few minutes to register it was your actual user name! )


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I think this is what your looking for. I dont think that 3m is the same. this one you heat press on then peel the adhesive and stick. 

Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | TheRhinestoneWorld.com


----------

